# Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens in my garden



## smartie2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm back from vacation and I was afraid this plant was too dehydrated when I came back (my first thing was to check my cyps when I came back!). However this is my best blooming of this parviflorum var. pubescens! The six large blooms just opened yesterday and I'm very pleased. I saw a tiny wasp fly by too during the photo shoot.

It grows in approx. 12 inch pot, sunk into the ground. It grows near spruce trees and gets eastern sun from the morning until early afternoon. I may move it into are larger pot after next year if it gets too big, or plant it permanently in the ground.












My cyp reginae is only just coming out. And also my other cyp parviflorum is only just coming out (very late), unfortunately they were not watered properly! I hope my other parviflorum hasn't shrunk in size too much. I know reginae comes out later, I will see what happens. Maybe the late spring this year contributes too.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 14, 2009)

It's gorgeous Fren! I can see your Cyps have faired well after our horrible winter. The same can't be said for many of my plants...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 14, 2009)

Gorgeous Fren, just gorgeous!


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 15, 2009)

very very nice, great bloom


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 15, 2009)

very nice, thanks


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 15, 2009)

Superb show!!!!!!!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 15, 2009)

That is a very nice pubescens. It has great form and color!

Ron


----------



## Jorch (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice clump of parviflorum!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice clump started.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 16, 2009)

What a lovely thing to have growing in your garden. :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks!

This is the plants third year for me if you're curious. I guess I can now consider myself successful at establishing a plant. But I still consider myself only a beginner cypripedium grower!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 16, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is the plants third year for me if you're curious. I guess I can now consider myself successful at establishing a plant. But I still consider myself only a beginner cypripedium grower!



Six flowers after 3 years for a plant that started off with 2 (?) is pretty darn good!


----------



## Elena (Jun 16, 2009)

Gorgeous display, excellent job!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 16, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is the plants third year for me if you're curious. I guess I can now consider myself successful at establishing a plant. But I still consider myself only a beginner cypripedium grower!



You are going great Fren. What others are you growing? C. reginae should do very well for you, in fact, most Cyps love colder climates so you should be able to grow a wide variety of them. Keep us informed!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 17, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> Six flowers after 3 years for a plant that started off with 2 (?) is pretty darn good!



Yup, it was a two growth plant from Hole's. I am very happy it did well! They sell good plants


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 17, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Yup, it was a two growth plant from Hole's. I am very happy it did well! They sell good plants



They do sell good plants. It's unfortunate that their list has shrunk in recent years. This year especially is rough - there aren't too many Cyps in town!


----------

